# Michigan Swimmers, where do you take your dogs??



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

You need to follow us! I live in Livonia. We go to Kensington once and a while, there is a canoe launch we have swam at, no one seems to care. Not near the pubic swim area. 

We go to the Huron River in various places. Off E Delhi, we have gone to the park and swam dogs there. We go to the lower Huron Metro Park south of 94 off Haggerty, but you have to go to a place that can not be seen from the road, the park police will tell you to stop. :uhoh: In Ann Arbor we swim our dogs from the rowing dock off Main St. As long as you stay out of the way of rowers coming and going they don't care. The catch is the dogs can not get themselves out of the water you have to help them. 

There is a dock jumping training facility off 275 in Romulus, you can swim in their pond too. It is $5 per half hour per dog, there is also a $25 annual fee for pond maintenance. We go there frequently, we do dock jumping but we did go last year just to swim Max. 

I have just learned about some lake access in Brighton, I have not checked it out but will soon. I want to get my lab in the water and with all the rain right now I don't want her in a river. She had a form of "stroke" she is not as strong as she normally is, so I want to find a lake for her to swim in. 

We are kind of bloodhounds for swimming holes for our dogs. 
Ann


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

This is not a place where people could swim, as it is a shallow-ish river, but we used to live in Canton and would take Maya to the Lower Rouge River trail. Access is off Michigan Ave you go north on Morton-Taylor and get to the parking lot. It isn't anything amazing, but there are nice paths through woods and several spots deep enough for dogs to swim. We also have taken her to Island Lake Recreation Area, although it wasn't in the summer, so I don't know if people would be happy about dogs there in the summer. I haven't been there, but I have heard that there is a great dog park with a lake in Saline. Good Luck!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't have an answer, but I have to say that I used to play at Kensington Park as a kid! I remember rolling hills and lots of grass.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

You HAVE to go to Orion Oaks bark park. Its in Lake Orion corner of Joslyn and Clarkston Rd. Awesome park. I go all the time and even some other members on here meet up as often as possible. They have huge areas to run and play and a huge dock/lake where the dogs swim. Let me know, my Midas and I love meeting new friends and would gladly meet you there sometime!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks guys<:

@dogs parks - I've never been to one and have a nervous idea of doggy bedlam. What is it like? What should I expect if I were to take my dog? Are there some days where it may be quieter? Or busier?

Are there requirements (health certifications or dog license)?


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Its like a piece of doggy heaven. I too, was kinda nervous at first, but quickly over came my fear. People are there because they love their dogs so it is filled those who go that extra mile to let their four legged friends play. There is no one there checking shot records, but as long as you know YOUR doggy has had there vaccinations all should be fine. Weekends are very busy and evenings tend to be a little busier. During the week tends to be a little quieter especially during the day. Upon arrival most dogs run right in and of course all the other dogs smell and sniff and check each other out. There are separate areas for smaller dogs too. I would suggest going on a quieter day to check things out. Keep your dog on leash at first and walk around if it makes you feel more comfortable. Its really a lot of fun.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

OK - I'll give it a try as soon as we start getting some dry sunny days again<:


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Let me know when you decide to go. Its always fun to have a golden play date!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'll keep that in mind<: 

Heheh. Although I might sneak in alone for the first visit. Just in case I panic and need to double back to my car.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

We take Enzo to go swimming at Shiawasse Park in Farmington. They have a little river running through there. They have to be on leash. I got Enzo a 15' training lead for that. We're very interested in checking out Orion Oaks now that Enzo's had his rabies vaccine. If you guys decide to plan a meet-up, let me know as far in advance as possible so I can try to get it off work. =)


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Will do. 

Other places where I've taken dogs swimming would be Lake Huron (Oxford/Port Huron - in connection with attending the golden specialty) and also around Lake Erie, but I kinda wanted to know where I could go in the local area. So many lakes. They can't all be private or anti-dogs. :no:

Asking around locally, people have suggested Lake Chemung in Howell/Brighton, but the one time I checked it out, I was forwarded to the boat launch area... but there was a little too much oil pollution from boats on the side there. I'm always afraid of my dogs drinking the stuff and messing up their kidneys. That was over ten years ago though. Could be it's a lot different now. 

Heehee. It's too bad that a lot of us dog people can't petition the powers that be to allow us to take over metropark beaches one day a month during the summer months. I'm sure enough of us people would be willing to pay $5-15 to make it profitable for them. 

I mean, I do understand that people are afraid of dog attacks happening. Or people don't want to swim with dogs (I don't know why, since geese and carp have to be just as nasty). That's why we should get to take over just one day a month. Maybe just golden retriever owners in particular.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

The dog park in Orion is nice. It is HUGE!!! I am NOT a dog park fan but this one has space. However I hear the water is really crowded. It was the one time I went. I would like to meet up there sometime with everyone that would be fun. If I can make it....

Sam (Enzo's Mom) I might need to find the one in Farmington Hills you mentioned. Also did you see my email I sent you about dock jumping? 

I am a blood hound to find places. Recently at Teddi's field seminar I was directed to a couple more places. We will travel a bit. We have gone down to Point Moulee to the boat launch there on Lake Erie. It can be a bit icky right where the water meets the land a SMALL strip but once the dogs are past that... I just have to make sure Teddi does not roll on a dead fish (YUCK :doh

When I win the lotto (notice I did not say 'if') I plan to build a doggy paradise. The property will have a big pond for swimming and dock jumping. It will also have an indoor heated pool for winter dock jumping. Amongst other things. : Of course I will have a few equine lawn ornaments too. 

Ann


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

The little river running through Shiawassee Park isn't huge and it doesn't get super deep, but it's perfect for cooling down on a hot day. It's a really nice park with a nice path for walking and some picnic tables in shaded areas. There's are 2 tennis courts within a big fence with only one entry/exit point, so we'll sometimes go in there and throw the tennis ball around and let him drag the leash behind him while he's drying off. It's at the corner of Power and, I believe, Shiawassee. Sorry, I'm horrible with street names.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh, and I didn't get the e-mail. Could you try again??


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Thought I'd nudge this thread again, since it's that time of the year<:

I took a trip over to Lake Chemung this morning - this would be right off of Grand River. I must have been thinking of a different lake in my previous post. 

The only downside is the closeness of the road and grand river is always busy. >.< If this were last year and before I trusted Jacks off leash, I wouldn't have started there. 

But it was free - and nobody cares if you bring your dogs there (as long as you clean up after them). 

We went this morning. It was a very nice brisk 54 degrees and the water was cold (I was wearing shorts and waded in up to the bottoms of the shorts). Jacks had fun though - I doubt he minded the cold water<:


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Places to swim your dogs in the Ann Arbor area is one of my specialties! But first I MUST put in a plug for my place the Paw Run Recreation Area. We have a swimming pond and we treat (with copper sulfate) and filter the water and we have never had any problems with dogs getting sick from the water. We temperament test the dogs and require proof of vaccination.

Now onto free (or sometime free places): in Ann Arbor you can go to the Arboretum, there is a very nice place to swim there. There is also the crew dock as Max's Mom suggested. You can also go to Barton Park just off of M-14 a bit below the Barton Dam (sometimes there are lots of people fishing there). Lets see, Riverside and Cedar Bend parks also have nice river access the bottom is nice also. There are more, but that's a start.

Island Lake Park in Brighton is VERY nice. Trout Lake (by Kent Lake) is a favorite summer place for Selli. There are frequently dogs swimming there and the other people (even people without dogs) are really cool about the dogs. There is also an area around Mill Lake that was used as gravel pit area and there are a couple of little ponds that are deep and cool. There are off the beaten path (somewhat hard to find) but there are very few people around. I tend not to be overly concerned with my personal safety and I know many people who would not go these places by themselves, but I have never had any bad experiences. The only caution I would issue is that not all the other dogs we have met out there have been friendly to other dogs or to humans. Since it is out of the way some people with less than social dogs take them there.

If Jacks will be on leash, you can take him to the various Metro Parks on the Huron, like Hudson Mills, Dexter-Huron or Delhi and not have a problem.

Tons of places, tons of fun!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I love trout lake<:

I took Jacks to Island Lake rec many times last summer. Sometimes we broke the rules and just went out on the beach there for swimming. Other times we tracked down the other spots.

If the weather holds up today, I'll probably get the guy out there today....


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

There are a few parks in West Bloomfield that I have heard about. We went to Bloomer Park last year. It's a boat launch, had a little bit of a beach. Only issue was there were jet skiers there and the noise scared Gracie a little. We will have to try it again this year. Marshbank Park just reopened. They remodeled the whole thing. I drove around it but never got out of the car. There MIGHT be some spots. Still have to check it out. 

I also heard that there was a dog friendly area at Dodge State park. I haven't gone to find it yet. Dodge #4 State Park Detail


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

There's no where around here... I hate being in such a rural area...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

We just came back from the lake (Trout Lake) and cleaned up... and now Jacks is lying at my feet totally zonked out. He did a lot of swimming today (and will get more tomorrow). We only quit today because a guy came up and was fishing close by and Jacks kept trying to retrieve his bobbin every time he threw it. I had visions of Jacks getting a hook in his mouth or something. >.<


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Lake orion is very nice. We went to the Frankenmuth dog park 1 time, there is a little stream right outside the park. Everyone there thought I was nuts, because I was letting Tinkerbell get wet and was then going to let her in the car (that's why there is a blanket covering the seat and I bring towels) We were there in late August so it wasn't really deep enough to swim, but was great fun for splashing and cooling off. 

They are raising money for a dog park in Grand Blanc, I've heard they may have some water there, but it probably won't be open until next year. Davison is also opening a dog park, in just a few weeks. There is a stream there I was told but not sure if it is in a fenced area or not.


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

I will be at Orion Oaks park tomorrow around 11! Maybe I'll see someone there! We'll be meeting Starla's sister there

It'll be Starla's first time swimming, and I am a little hesitant about her getting into deep water, so I will have a longer rope on her. But I also hear there is a more shallow part as well.


----------

